
Circles Fatigue: The Dark Side Of Google+ - ssclafani
http://www.fastcompany.com/1767807/running-in-circles-on-google
======
veloper
If a user wants G+ to be like Facebook's friend system they can just make one
circle called "Everyone."

------
officemonkey
His main complaint about Circles is that it's too hard to have all that
freedom.

Wah wah wah.

You can make yourself crazy making circles, until you realize it's all about
levels of sharing.

There's stuff I want to share with my family, there's stuff I want to share
with my coworkers, and there's stuff I want to share with my friends/coworkers
who are "geeky". I don't really care if George is from Fast Company or
fastcompany.com. I just know he likes Jazz and would appreciate this John
Coltrane video I found.

------
nekgrim
Duplicate : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2788273>

------
wyclif
This is not only a dupe, it's linkbait.

------
jsavimbi
Tech writers need to do one of two things:

1\. Stop pontificating about the details of a service when it's in a very
early adoption phase

or, since they can't stop pontificating about the newest thing to come out:

2\. label their articles as info "For Early Adopters" or "For Normals". In
big, bold letters.

That will save them a lot of embarrassment.

